# Slip-On Shoes with a suit



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

What are the characteristics of a black slip-on dress shoe one can wear with a suit? It seems like most loafer style shoes don't go well or seem to casual.

The AE Grayson comes to mind as closer to going with a suit.

What are some sans-laces choices out there?


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

"ode to the tassel loafer"


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I only wear lace ups with a suit but a lot of folks like to wear monk straps and boots. Most slip ons look too casual for my liking for wear with a suit and tie, although I will shamelessly admit to wearing sneakers on occasion when I was wearing a suit with an open collared shirt for casual wear. I'm getting old now and don't do that anymore. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

The reason I ask is that I'm unable to tie laced shoes. Just thought I'd mention that to stem any cap-toe coup in the works. :icon_smile:


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

In the United States of America the Grayson works perfectly fine with a suit.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

BB tassel slip-on in shell


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

I second the motion for the Grayson model. I would also point out that these were acceptable in Japan, and not just the U.S.

In Japan, you take off and put on your shoes fairly often. I had a pair of dressy moc-toed shoes with a penny strap on them (like a high-end penny loafer) that I wore often. But the tassel loafer was a better choice most of the time.

I'm told that Gucci loafers are a good choice in some places, but I never see them around here. Some say it's a New York thing.

Doctor Damage's Del Toros might also work in some situations, but that sounds like a Los Angeles/ Miami thing to me. You know, light colored suit, no necktie, del toro slippers, and no socks.

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

*What are some sans-laces choices out there?*

The 'Cambridge' shoe aka the 'Boston boot'. Have a look at this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49708&highlight=cleverley+bostonhttps://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49708&highlight=cleverley+boston&page=2


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Trimmer said:


> The 'Cambridge' shoe aka the 'Boston boot'. Have a look at this thread:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49708&highlight=cleverley+boston


+10. Absolutely love the style.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I have several pair of the Crockett & Jones Langham and Cavendish models in various colors and materials. All tassel loafers.

Also, the Henley Cordovan makes a nice addition. Much like the Brooks Bros's Cordovan Low Vamp Loafer.

The only lace ups I have in my armoire are, well, Crockett and Jones: 
Chiltern...suede chukka
3 pairs of Conistons in various finishes
Two pair of work boots, that don't stay with my good clothes.

Oh, yeah, and a pair of Converse Jack Purcell's...


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Trimmer said:


> The 'Cambridge' shoe aka the 'Boston boot'. Have a look at this thread:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49708&highlight=cleverley+boston


And see Will's post today:

https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2008/04/air-travel-shoes.html

". . . ordinary loafers, with or without tassels, aren't formal enough to pair with most suits, and that's when I pull out the elastic sided shoes."
__________________


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

dpihl said:


> You know, light colored suit, no necktie, del toro slippers, and no socks.


Sounds like the Central and South American vacationers we get here. Make sure to include the Peugeots, SEATs, and big BMWs they like to drive. Friendly, well-mannered folks. Perfect opportunity to practice one's Spanish.

I like Alden or Brooks tassels with suits. I've been known to wear Brooks LHSs or 986s with medium-grey 3/2 suits, too, but that's the Providence (RI, not Divine) in me.


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

Edward Green Belgravias are a good choice.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

I wore burgundy weejuns with a navy suit today. It's no-tie-Friday, and I think slip-ons match the level of casualness.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Trimmer said:


> ". . . ordinary loafers, with or without tassels, aren't formal enough to pair with most suits, and that's when I pull out the elastic sided shoes."
> __________________


Yeah, elastic really adds that touch of formality...

(No offense to Will or his blog, I enjoy reading it from time to time)


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Yeah, elastic really adds that touch of formality...


:icon_smile_big:

Exactly what I was thinking. "Let's see, I can put on leather shoes, or leather shoes with elastic in the sides..." Not a tough call for me.

Up next: velcro straps.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I'd never wear the elastic shoes. I'd rather lace ups a million times more.

I do understand the OP has foot issues.

I would wear tassel loafers with a suit - you should see what goes for 'suit shoes' in the district courts in MA!!!

Lace shoes are black rubber bottomed duck bills. You much more see all manner of loafers. Leather soled pennys actually look much more formal compared to the other odd loafers I see - driver mocs, black and brown woven loafers - nary a leather soul in sight. Yikes!


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

tripreed said:


> Yeah, elastic really adds that touch of formality...
> 
> (No offense to Will or his blog, I enjoy reading it from time to time)





wnh said:


> :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking. "Let's see, I can put on leather shoes, or leather shoes with elastic in the sides..." Not a tough call for me.
> 
> Up next: velcro straps.


Did you look at the pictures?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Trimmer said:


> Did you look at the pictures?


Yes. I think they're ugly.

I'm not saying that shoes with elastic are necessarily goofy or inappropriate or anything, the concept just _sounds_ funny.

And looks ugly.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I wore my Alden 984's every day this week. To work. With grey suits--charcoal, mid (Cambridge/Oxford), and light. Very, well, _wrong_ of me, I know.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Any kind of tassel loafer is fine for suit wear. I do agree the penny loafers with a suit look more like slippers. I also like monk straps, though I don't think of those as slip ons.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Trimmer said:


> Did you look at the pictures?


No, I didn't, but I understand the concept for a Chelsey boot looking for sleek and formal than a pair of penny or tassel loafers, however, the actual statement itself just has a hint of absurdity to it.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Alden 681 full strap. I have a pair in black shell that go very well with a number of gray suits I have. I even wear them with a dark navy suit I have. Don't tell anybody.


----------



## nicad2000 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll third the motion for AE Grayson's, particularly in burgundy.


----------

